# Patricia Neal: Fighting All The Way



## MA-Caver (Aug 9, 2010)

Long been a favorite of mine to watch. Her fighting against the effects of her stroke throughout the rest of her life, puts her into the group of Martialist spirits that fight adversity in our lives where-ever it may be found. 
RIP Patricia you deserve a great rest. :asian: 


> http://movies.yahoo.com/news/movies.ap.org/oscarwinner-actress-patricia-neal-dies-age-84-ap?nc
> KNOXVILLE, Tenn. - Patricia Neal, the willowy, husky-voiced actress who  won an Academy Award for 1963's "Hud" and then survived several strokes  to continue acting, died on Sunday. She was 84.
> Neal had lung cancer and died at her home in Edgartown, Mass., on  Martha's Vineyard, said longtime friend Bud Albers of Knoxville.
> Neal was already an award-winning Broadway actress when she won her  Oscar for her role as a housekeeper to the Texas father (Melvyn Douglas)  battling his selfish, amoral son (Paul Newman).
> ...


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 9, 2010)

:asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 9, 2010)

:asian:


----------



## Carol (Aug 9, 2010)

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 12, 2010)

.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 12, 2010)

Quite so.  A triumph for her to fight her way back to walking and talking as she did.


----------



## Hawke (Aug 15, 2010)

.


----------

